# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  اجراءات تسجيل اسم العمل والشركة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اجراءات تسجيل اسم العمل والشركة
أ/ اجراءات تسجيل اسم العمل:
1.موافقة الجهة المختصة.
2.خلو طرف من الضرائب والزكاة.
3.ملء اورنيك تسجيل اسم العمل وتوثيقه.
ب/ اجراءات تسجيل الشركة:
1.احضار موافقة الجهة المختصة باسماء الشركاء.
2.خلو طرف من الضرائب.
3.احضار عقد شراكة موثق.
4.ملء اورنيك تسجيل اسم عمل + تسجيل شراكة مع ختم اورنيك شراكة بختم الدمغة. 
اجراءات تغيير اسم عمل "تحويل ملكية":
1.احضار موافقة الجهة المختصة.
2.احضار عقد بيع أو تنازل موثق.
3.احضار خلو طرف من الضرائب والزكاة باسم المتنازل اليه.
4.احضار شهادة اسم العمل الاصلية.
5.ملء اورنيك تغيير اسم عمل وتوثيقه لدى محامي.
د/ اجراءات تغيير اسم عمل "تغيير غرض":
1.موافقة الجهة المختصة.
2.شهادة اسم العمل الاصلية.
3.ملء اورنيك تغيير اسم عمل وتوثيقه.
ه/ اجراءات ادخال شريك أو شركاء أو اخراج شريك:
1.احضار موافقة الجهة المختصة "بالشريك أو الشركاء".
2.خلو طرف من الضرائب والزكاة باسم الشريك الجديد أو الشركاء.
3.عقد شراكة موثق أو تنازل عن شراكة.
4.احضار شهادة اسم العمل الاصلية.
5.ملء اورنيك تغيير اسم عمل أو اورنيك تسجيل شراكة مع ختم اورنيك الشركة بختم الدمغة + ملء اورنيك تغيير في تاليف شراكة (حسب الحال).
و/ اجراءات ايقاف اسم عمل:
1.ملء اورنيك ايقاف اسم عمل.
2.احضار موافقة الجهة المختصة.
3.احضار شهادة العمل الاصلية وبالعدم فقدان من الشرطة.
م/ اجراءات ايقاف اسم عمل وفسخ شراكة:
1.احضار موافقة الجهة المختصة.
2.احضار شهادتي اسم العمل والشركة الاصلية وبالعدم فقدان من الشرطة.
3.ملء اورنيك ايقاف اسم عمل + اورنيك فسخ شركة.
*

----------

